# What's your favorite thing to cook?



## michelled

My favorite thing to cook would be stocks, sauces and soups (though its not my favorite thing to eat). What about you? What's your favorite thing to cook?


----------



## mrglacier

I love cooking Halibut or Seabass. Getting that golden brown on the top is just heaven lol.


----------



## minas6907

Scallops


----------



## flipflopgirl

Roasted anything....
Current favorite is brussel sprouts.

mimi


----------



## chicagoterry

Funny, Mimi...I was eating roasted Brussels Sprouts when I read your comment!

I love roasted anything as well. Asparagus and Sweet Potatoes are my favorites. Fast, easy, big bang of deliciousness for very little effort.


----------



## flipflopgirl

ChicagoTerry said:


> Funny, Mimi...I was eating roasted Brussels Sprouts when I read your comment!
> 
> I love roasted anything as well. Asparagus and Sweet Potatoes are my favorites. Fast, easy, big bang of deliciousness for very little effort.




m.


----------



## rick alan

Anything that is quick to prep and/or prepare.  That would include asparagus; roasted potatoes and veggies; broiled scallops; roasted chicken breast; pan seared steak, especially cube steak, you got to love how fast and wonderful those come out in a really smoking hot pan, and you just throw them in right out of the freezer.

Even though I have one most nights, on the other end of the spectrum I hate making salads, though not as badly as I used to.  I don't know why, it just seems so tedious to me.  Rinse the lettuce, drain and shake as you break.  Toss all the greens.  Shave the onions, carrots, celery, shallots, peppers, whatever.  It's such a relief when it finally comes to wedging the tomatoes and S+P over the top.

Rick


----------



## iridium12

Pan seared salmon - but that could be because we have a new neighbor who is a fish monger


----------



## rick alan

I should add omelets and scambled or fried eggs,  so mindlessly easy on the brain, even before I was adept at rolling a French omelet.

My SO didn't like the French style, or underdone, but wanted her scrambled pieces to stick together so they would sit tight between a sliced croissant.  So I learned quick how to get the scrambled pieces to stick together - underdo a bit, roll as you plate, and in a couple minutes residual heat congeals everything into a nice course aggregate looking thing.  Custardy in the center so as not to offend my sensibilities, but not loose/slimy as would offend her's.

Rick


----------



## antonella84

Risotto, no doubt.

I'm in love with risotto, in all his declination....


----------



## cuoco italiano

I love cooking pizza!


----------



## equal parts

I enjoy anything FRESH!!  Making pasta is fun, something very time consuming yet it makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## fablesable

FOOD!!! hehe.....pretty much sums it up for me!

I have such a hard time choosing and kinda just go with the mood for that meal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif

Really good question though!


----------



## humasiddiqui

Equal Parts said:


> I enjoy anything FRESH!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Making pasta is fun, something very time consuming yet it makes all the difference in the world!


I'm just getting into making fresh pasta - do you have a pasta roller/maker that you prefer? On the fence about a couple I may purchase.


----------



## equal parts

HumaSiddiqui said:


> I'm just getting into making fresh pasta - do you have a pasta roller/maker that you prefer? On the fence about a couple I may purchase.





HumaSiddiqui said:


> I'm just getting into making fresh pasta - do you have a pasta roller/maker that you prefer? On the fence about a couple I may purchase.


 Imperia R220 is my Favorite for sure but that might be a bit much depending on how much pasta you want to make.


----------



## eatmycake8478

Lasagna. The smell alone is enough to kick my appetite into high gear.


----------



## ben oliver

I love cooking Fresh Black Grouper fillets. Very tasty with tomatoes and onions.


----------



## chicagoterry

I love working with whatever fruits and vegetables are in season.The produce market is a treasure chest as far as I'm concerned.

Probably my favorite thing to make is either ice cream or--most especially--a cake with whatever fruit is at its best. It's a constant quest to find recipes that are "keepers"--ie: not too sweet, heavy on the fruit, so the fruit is the star.I suppose I could do crisps or crumbles instead but a cake is portable. I can take it somewhere where people will help me dispose of it.

I've also found that even just walking down the street, everyone smiles at you if you are carrying a cake!


----------



## cerise

Can't pin it down re favorite thing to cook.  The "dishes" that give me the most pleasure, but may be time consuming or require some thought/experience/experimentaton, are souffles (watching science take its course - the rising of simple ingredients turned into a delightful result), and making homemade pasta. Favorite, to me means the same old same old.  Challenge yourself to try something new.


----------



## cook4family

I love to BBQ a nice piece of grass fed sirloin steak with my own dry rub all over it.

Yum!


----------



## michelled

Well, I've been so busy, I've neglected coming back to these forums. When I asked this question, I would have had 2 answers: bread and soup. Now though, I think its just soup because I'm making bread 3 times a week, each time doing a large batch. I think I'll smell like bread yeast forever :/


----------



## phaedrus

I just love to cook! But a few of my favorite things to make at home:

Stroganoff: Really this is a catch-all term. I'll start with onions and mushrooms and whatever beef I have on hand. Boneless short ribs makes a great dish but chuck is good as well. I just sear the beef pretty well, dump in a tannic red wine & some stock along with a bit of S&P and a splash of fish sauce. Generally I'll add a bit of tomato paste and some diced tomatoes during the last hour. I'll ladle it over noodles or rice.

Hamburger: Cook _sous vide_ for 3 hours @ 130, then sear hard in a cast iron pan. Generally I like mayo, ketchup and onions on it.

Chili: Lots of variations depending on what I have but I generally use about 2/3 beef and 1/3 pork. The base is beef stock and a bit of tomato paste.

Jambalaya: I love making jambalaya! It smells great cooking, just takes one pot and I can eat on a batch for several days.

No-knead bread: I don't make it often but it's so easy and the results are always fantastic. Just the basic Sullivan/Bittman recipe.


----------



## rick alan

Phaedrus said:


> I just love to cook! But a few of my favorite things to make at home:
> 
> Stroganoff: Really this is a catch-all term. I'll start with onions and mushrooms and whatever beef I have on hand. Boneless short ribs makes a great dish but chuck is good as well. I just sear the beef pretty well, dump in a tannic red wine & some stock along with a bit of S&P and a splash of fish sauce. Generally I'll add a bit of tomato paste and some diced tomatoes during the last hour. I'll ladle it over noodles or rice.


Fish sauce, instead of soy, now I know what to do with that bottle I bought just because it was a dollar.

Rick


----------



## phaedrus

Hahaha! Soy is good too but I like a little splash of good, stinky fish sauce in almost everything savory!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## lukechef

Fish and more fish Salmon steak or grilled haddock or a nice Cajun cod filet.

LukeChef


----------



## valeryk

I like different kinds of soups, both traditional Russian (like borsch and fish soup) and new (cheese soup). It's nutritious and healthy. In Russia we perceive soups a bit differently. For you it will look like a salad with water. But I like it.


----------



## neworleanscookj

Not a really a dish, but I like cooking super thin, half moon sliced, caramelized onions in a enameled cast iron Dutch oven. It's like angel hair pasta made of sweet sticky goodness. I generally use this as a component, but have time to time had some with toasted French bread drizzled with good olive oil, sea salt, and fresh ground pepper; maybe with split roasted cherry tomatoes, grated parmesan cheese and butter browned garlic slivers with parsley and red pepper flakes. Uh oh... looks like bruschetta for breakfast today, my Italian side has awoken! Hide your prosciutto /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

